

FastNetMon: Open-source tool for detecting DDoS attacks - pavel_odintsov
https://github.com/FastVPSEestiOu/fastnetmon

======
pavel_odintsov
Please take a look at my tool for detecting ddos attacks, it uses pf_ring
module and works very fast (tested up to 3 millón pacientes pero second Andes
10Gbps) and can trigger firewall or BGP blackhole for detecting attacked host

